# cool aircraft models



## marionluis08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Guys this is Joey, I think you should check this site Model Airplanes, Model Ships, and Military Plaques - Handmade Wooden Models Including Military Aircraft, Jets, Sail Boats, Helicopters lots of cool stuffs here.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Joey. This post should have gone under Modeling, but I"m sure one of the mod's will move it.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 11, 2008)

hey man this is a nice website, i'm going to see if mum will let me get a couple of aircraft off here


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 12, 2008)

Lovely models for Christmas, but I don't think I could afford the wooden ones.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

Same.....


----------

